# New GIK diffusors on the way?



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

I think saw in another forum that GIK were working on a new QRD diffusor in wood. Is this correct?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We do have one in wood right now - 2'x4' - it's pretty expensive. We're working on another one that would be 2'x2' and potentially also a kit diffuser. Not sure when either will be available quite yet.

Bryan


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this the one?
Any news on availability and prices?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That one can be had. It's in the neighborhood of $1k each plus shipping. It's a beautiful piece and VERY heavy.

I'll have to check with Glenn and see about the kit and the 2'x2'. 

Bryan


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

bpape said:


> That one can be had. It's in the neighborhood of $1k each plus shipping. It's a beautiful piece and VERY heavy.
> 
> I'll have to check with Glenn and see about the kit and the 2'x2'.
> 
> Bryan


A $1000 for one?!
That's almost twice as much as Realtraps' diffusor/absorber and probably one of the most expensive diffusors with that size on the residential market. Why the skyhigh price?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup. That's an each price. Why so high? Solid maple. Also, there's a lot of work involved in getting the faces of the wells curved properly to allow nice extension of the top end.

Bryan


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

I would probably buy a couple if the price was around $500-600 (would like to know a bit more about the product though). But with that price tag, I'll rather buy from a competitor.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd love to sell you a couple. Unfortunately, there's no way we can do them for anywhere close to that. There's just too much labor and material cost in them. 

We could build them out of cheaper materials and have them look and perform like everybody else's. We wanted better performance and to make a statement product. 

If you want something less expensive, our D1's perform very well, actually very close to these at a fraction of the price and can be painted to match your walls/ceiling.

Let me find out where the kit stands.

Bryan


----------



## pounce (Sep 10, 2009)

bpape said:


> Yup. That's an each price. Why so high? Solid maple. Also, there's a lot of work involved in getting the faces of the wells curved properly to allow nice extension of the top end.
> 
> Bryan



Oak has similar density to maple and might be cheaper.

If you want totally consistent curves get a shopbot. Even the buddy could work for you. CNC cut the curves by ganging them up and cutting them in parallel.

I think a shopbot or similar would really bring your prices down and nail your quality and repeatability. It will also give you the ability to prototype designs very fast as the wood cutting is done without humans and exactly to your 3d designs from cad or even things like blender, 3DS, Sketchup etc.


----------

